# [Essentials] Yu-Gi-Oh! Monsters



## agentgamma (Oct 13, 2008)

SPRING ROLLED


----------



## Raika (Oct 13, 2008)

not funny anyway try spring roll next time


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Oct 13, 2008)

Did anyone else think Dark Magician Girl was hot?

:3


----------



## BlackAce (Oct 13, 2008)

SeanoRLY? said:
			
		

> Did anyone else think Dark Magician Girl was hot?
> 
> :3



Yeah she is kinda hot


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 13, 2008)

BLUE EYES WHITE DRAGON


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 13, 2008)

XYZDRAGONCANNONROLL'D


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 13, 2008)

Black Hole


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 13, 2008)

I've seen a Black Magician Girl doujin; nothing special.


----------



## saxamo (Oct 13, 2008)

i liked that whack skeleton with 300 attack points.


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2008)

dark magician girl's so dreamy... hmm an essential is elemental hero flame wingman!!


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 14, 2008)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> I've seen a Black Magician Girl doujin; nothing special.


My interest has been peaked....I'm so ashamed


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 14, 2008)

LightYagami said:
			
		

> SeanoRLY? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I spring rolled you =_=


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 14, 2008)

Live action movies are almost never good. Haven't we seen enough awful Death Note LAs, and stuff like that? Just like how DBZ movie looks....... yea...


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 14, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Live action movies are almost never good. Haven't we seen enough awful Death Note LAs, and stuff like that? Just like how DBZ movie looks....... yea...


fanboys just want to see dmg

...

BUT IN PERSON!!


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 14, 2008)

All of the _Gradius_-related cards.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 14, 2008)

This awesome card is awesome. See how good she is with a syringe


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 16, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> This awesome card is awesome. See how good she is with a syringe


Why do i KNOW people are gonna make hentai of this.


----------

